# Brand New 2019 VW Golf GTI Kamikaze Collection Coatings Offset Detailing Essex



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

​
A brand new VW Golf GTI delivered by the owner straight from the dealership with just 16 miles on the clock. The GTI had no prior wash or preparation, just the protective film removed.

A full safe wash, decontamination and clay bear was carried out prior to a single stage machine polish. Hardly any defects on the paintwork, just some minor scratches on the rear quarter panel.

The customer wanted Kamikaze Collection coatings for paintwork and trim protection. We opted for the nicknamed 'sandwich coat system'. The first layer being a certified detailer only application of the latest Zipang semi self healing coating. This was then followed by the second layer, Miyabi a hard glass coating, then a third and final layer of Zipang. This gives the GTI an extremely wet like appearance with durability of 48 + months with correct aftercare methods (Kamikaze anti ageing shampoo and their Overcoat 2.1 spray for topping up gloss and protection.

The owner also opted for our popular wheel and caliper protection package, even including the plastic wheel bolt covers which were coated with Zipang. Wheels were removed and coated inside and out including calipers with Kamikaze Collection Stance coat.

Exterior glass was coated with multiple coats of Angelwax H2GO rain replellent eliminating the use of wiper blades in poor conditions.

Interior was vacuumed and engine bay cleaned then dressed with Aerospace 303.

In my opinion this is the perfect way to prepare a brand new vehicle for it's life on the road. No dealership applied protection, no handover valet, just the wraps removed and the keys handed over ready to be professionally detailed and protected.

Video below.
















Wheel bolt covers also coated.


Old school tartan interior


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

I want a silver car next, something so classy about that colour. GTI looks amazing great work.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow!

Fantastic job..


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

That’s looks awesome, love the colour


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looking mighty fine Daryl :thumb:


----------



## -Perry- (Mar 6, 2019)

Grand job!


----------



## Jdm owner (Jul 11, 2016)

&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Lost Boys (Apr 11, 2006)

Stunning work! That is a fantastic looking car :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Fantastic work, love the colour.

The Zipang stuff is brilliant and I love the presentation of it.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

perfection!

This car needs placing into a glass case and preserving till end of days


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

bigup said:


> perfection!
> 
> This car needs placing into a glass case and preserving till end of days


haha cheers!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Love the Retro interior fabrics on these :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers!


----------

